# Moving house with rabbits



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Well my family are thinking of moving to Lincolnshire next year around March  Of course Roger will come with us and I was wondering if anyone has experience of moving house with rabbits? How did your buns react? It will be lovely for him we will have lots of land, much more than we have now so he can have bigger and better accommodation


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ah thats spooky was gonna ask the same thing as with a bit of luck we're moving in january xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I moved from Southampton to London with Rosie and her then partner Charlie 4 years ago. They coped really well, at first they marked everything in sight and left lots of poo's everywhere but they soon settled. I made sure to bring some of their dirty bedding from the day before the move so I could put that in their new home (I'd got them a whole new set up in the new place so needed to make it theirs). 

The drive unsettled them but I put a towel over the cage to calm them a bit leaving a little gap so I could look back to check on them. Gave them some veg to eat on the journey but they weren't interested in it, they just layed down and cuddled together most of the way.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks hun, we're only going about 10 minutes up the road so the journey should be ok for them, need to get a bigger carrier for them...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I moved with 4 rabbits from the Isle of Wight to Gosport (so a 20 min drive to the ferry, an hour on the ferry and then about an hour on the other side stuck in traffic) and they were spooked by the move and were quiet for a day or so but after a good sniff about and pooping all over the place making everything in their new surroundings smell like them they settled quite quickly. They loved their new fully destroy-able garden :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've moved house nearly every year since having rabbit and used to take them to visit relatives over holidays. They always coped very well and loved exploring their new surroundings. 

If your going to have a big garden I would just make sure the boundary and the run are extra secure.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We moved here about six months ago, one rabbit, three cats and a dog. Duke our dog came with us occasionally while we were doing it up. He settled in more or less straight away

The cats were very stressed and unsure of their new surroundings, they went into hiding most of the time.

Barney our rabbit also took time to settle in, he was very subdued.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I was lucky enough to leave my buns where they were for a couple of weeks so I could set up their new home. On their moving day I put them in two carriers with lots of hay in then had to dismantle the hutch before rebuilding it. It didn't take as long as I thought and I had a back up plan of putting them all in a large cage if I needed to. I left them in the hutch for a few days so they could see the new area but still had their familiar hutch and they seemed fine when I let them out.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

HoneyFern said:


> I was lucky enough to leave my buns where they were for a couple of weeks so I could set up their new home. On their moving day I put them in two carriers with lots of hay in then had to dismantle the hutch before rebuilding it. It didn't take as long as I thought and I had a back up plan of putting them all in a large cage if I needed to. I left them in the hutch for a few days so they could see the new area but still had their familiar hutch and they seemed fine when I let them out.


I have to admit Barney was the last family member to be transported here but we moved him the same day, I swept his hutch clean then we just had to uncouple his run and we managed to lift the entire hutch onto the van, the run was much lighter. Barney was put in a pet carrier with plenty of Hay (used as bedding and feed) I strapped his water bottle to the front door of the carrier. I can't honestly say Barney was fine, when I put him in his hutch, he was very subdued, I kept my eye on him and reassured him the best I could. He was okay after a few days. I haven't noticed that behaviour when he returns from Pet Boarding. He definitely knew something was different.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I moved in 2008 with just one bunny and she was fine. She was 7 at the time, we didn't take her on moving day, we focused on the furniture and she stayed with a friend in our old house for 2 weeks then we came back for her and the guinea pigs. 

We put the hutches in the van and they travelled in their hutches just fine.


----------

